# Hi everybody! Miles now at 18 weeks. UPDATE w/ pics



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Well it has been some time since I have posted, but that has been due to the business that has become our life!

Miles has made incredible strides in progress since we have brought him home. There have been ups, downs, scares and laughs over the past few weeks, however I wouldn't change a thing. 

The first scare we had was when he was around 8 weeks he woke up in the middle of the night gagging like he was about to throw up (yes, he sleeps in the bed with us) I popped up immediately and took him over to the kitchen floor where he kept gagging then after about 5 seconds he let our this giant burp. The Mrs. and I just looked at each other and couldn't think of anything to do but laugh! Since then we have found this guy burps A LOT!

Everything has been great, we have a petco close to our home has a "puppy play time" from 1:00 p.m. to 1:30 p.m. It is supervised by one of their dog trainer and all the parents of the puppies. This has been one of our best tools for Miles's socialization. 

He gets to go to work with mommy most days. The guy she carpools with is the owner of Miles's cousin Abagail. They were like penut butter and jelly when they first met, just meant to be together. 

I usually stop things like the hammer head shark costume, but earlier that day he shark attacked daddy's hand when he wasn't looking. I thought it was fitting.

Ahh the cube, the toy that no longer exist! He loved that cube and would pretty much go berserker mode whenever it hit the ground. He beat that thing up so much that we ended up having to throw it away . He has plenty of other toys to get him through the tough times.

The sayings hold true, there are daddy's girls and mama's boyz! There is no exception when it comes to this guy.

I work on a Coast Guard base that is in the middle of No **** Where U.S.A. He had such a blast when he got to come to work with daddy. Running through fields, smelling new smells, and o yes the digging. He got to dig his lil heart out, it was like he was looking for China he dug so much!

Well that about brings us up to date and here are some photos of Miles as he has grown! Enjoy and thanks to everyone on this forum for providing such great information as we have been on here frequently checking to make sure we are doing it right!

Jrod


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Hi everybody! Miles now at 14 weeks.*

I love the pics! It is so funny how all Vizslas seem to be so loving and like to sleep on the head. My Bettty is now 15 wks old and every week gets easier and she is a smart girl.

She sleeps with us too, also loves to dig. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Hi everybody! Miles now at 14 weeks.*

Thanks for the update, Jrod... I love the pic of Miles and the (dear departed) cube!! Well, I love all of the photos. He's a sweetie, all right!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Hi everybody! Miles now at 14 weeks.*

Thanks yall, and yes he is a sweet heart when he is not being naughty! We have found a great obidience school that is local and specializes in positive reinforcement training. 

Last night wifey and I let him off leash in the courtyard at our apartment complex and practiced his recall. Miles was 100% compliant the whole time, it burned off the rest of his energy after his walk and he had a blast doing it!

He has several commands that he knows and does well when learning new ones. I love how the school teaches you precursers that lead up to an eventual command. More of a muscle memory kind of thing.

Anyways, I will keep the updates coming...you stay classy V forum!

Jrod


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey everybody,
Our boy Miles has been such a great joy in our lives so far. He is getting very big, very quick! He got his last set of shots yesterday and weighed in at 34.5 pounds.

We have been taking him to a dog park that is about a block away from where we live most days for some off leash walking. We have had 0 incidents at this park, most owners there have very good DP edicate. 

We love to take him on walks, as we have quite a few areas around us that are great for hikes and burning off that increasing energy pool he is developing! His command training has just been great, recall being my most pridefull command. His recall has been absolutely terrific on and off leash!

He is a princess when it comes to his down time, we bought a bean bag chair that he pretty much claimed as his when it came home. 

Enjoy the pics and have a nice day!

Jrod


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

34 lbs already?! Penny had her one year check up the other week and she weighed in at 34.8 lbs. it's crazy how varied a Vs size can be.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> 34 lbs already?! Penny had her one year check up the other week and she weighed in at 34.8 lbs. it's crazy how varied a Vs size can be.


Wow, 1 year and 34.8 lbs you're absolutley right! I knew they can weigh anywhere between 45-65 lbs, but I thought most where 50+. Our boy has been gaining about 3 lbs a week for the past 5 weeks, wonder when that is gonna slow down?!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is from Red Dog Ranch right? 

I have some friends with dogs from the same breeder, their girls are 60lbs and boys are 60+! So I'm not surprised, you will probably have a big boy!!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

MilesMom said:


> Miles is from Red Dog Ranch right?
> 
> I have some friends with dogs from the same breeder, their girls are 60lbs and boys are 60+! So I'm not surprised, you will probably have a big boy!!


He is from Red Dog Ranch, yea his mom and dad where 50+ and 60+ pounds respectively. He was the lil guy of the litter too!


----------

